# 380 Ruger LCP all around defensive round?



## hmcmedic (Jan 31, 2009)

Forgive me if the subject has been done to death! I searched a bit and gave up. I have recently started carrying concealed. I have a 9MM XD and a Ruger LCP 380. The Ruger LCP is the one I carry the most. I carry for protection for myself and family. I feel that where I live the biggest threat to my safety are not bad guys but bad dogs. I'm not trying to start a debate on Pit Bulls but there are a ton of them in the neighborhoods where I live and attacks do happen often. I know a 380 is not a great round in terms of stopping power but I don't see myself with a 44 hog leg in my belt when I walk my dogs. So my question is what to load? I'd like to be able to stop man or dog and I know that some bullets can go through a target and keep on going. Appreciate any knowledge you could give a newbie CC:smt023


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I've chrono'd, wetpack & accuracy tested Rem 102gr. GS. Fed 90 HS, CB 80 DPX & Rem 88jhp in P3at. For me it's between 102 GS and DPX. Haven't tried any of the hot stuff like BuffaloBore. The GS penetrates a little better but the DPX produces about 40ft/lbs more energy and expands more consistent? Whatever is reliable and you shoot most accurate is probably most important. Best 380 I've tested didn't do as well as worst 9mm jhp.


----------

